# HELP with my wild west layout idea



## Dizneygurl99

hey guys....My boyfriend and i are taking a break from our HO project and have decided to start a quick small N scale layout themed in the 1800s old west style....saloon, brothels, blacksmiths, Indians and such..

...BUT....

as I'm seeing, it's nearly impossible to find anything western style in n scale!

I've searched until I'm blue in the face and i can't even find a decent n scale cowboy! 

help me out wise all knowing train dudes  

*if anyone has anything from that time period that you don't want....I'm willing to buy*


----------



## santafe158

If you are looking for trains, try the bachmann frontiersman.
can be found here and many other places: http://www.ehobbies.com/bac24006.html


----------



## tooter

Dizneygurl99 said:


> hey guys....My boyfriend and i are taking a break from our HO project and have decided to start a quick small N scale layout themed in the 1800s old west style....saloon, brothels, blacksmiths, Indians and such..
> 
> ...BUT....
> 
> as I'm seeing, it's nearly impossible to find anything western style in n scale!
> 
> I've searched until I'm blue in the face and i can't even find a decent n scale cowboy!
> 
> help me out wise all knowing train dudes
> 
> *if anyone has anything from that time period that you don't want....I'm willing to buy*


You might consider doing your wild west modelling in HOn3 which uses HO scale buildings and HO scale frontier style engines and old timer rolling stock... which will *all* run on your N gauge track. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## Big Ed

Dizneygurl99 said:


> hey guys....My boyfriend and i are taking a break from our HO project and have decided to start a quick small N scale layout themed in the 1800s old west style....saloon, brothels, blacksmiths, Indians and such..
> 
> ...BUT....
> 
> as I'm seeing, it's nearly impossible to find anything western style in n scale!
> 
> I've searched until I'm blue in the face and i can't even find a decent n scale cowboy!
> 
> help me out wise all knowing train dudes
> 
> *if anyone has anything from that time period that you don't want....I'm willing to buy*


Some buildings....http://www.wildwestmodels.com/Products.html

Some more......scroll through their list.....http://www.rslaserkits.com/N-Scale.html

Good luck on the people. They do come on e bay once and a while as they did make some years ago.

Ho might be easier to find.


----------



## Reckers

Horseback riders you can paint to adapt as cowboys......cemetery stuff and mourners for boot hill....cattle and pets. http://www.oakridgehobbies.com/inde...ale-minature-figures-people-animals?limit=all

Best wishes on it, and show us pics!


----------



## Dizneygurl99

thanks guys....some great stuff here...Loved the links Ed!! those were great! as for a train, a good friend actually handed me a beautiful little Jupiter and four cars! so that's one down. I'm still having trouble finding people alternatives, especially Indians  anybody make custom figures out there haha...someone with good eyes 

I can't show any pics of the track yet though, it's a secret project 

can't wait to show it off!


----------



## T-Man

Back in the 60's a company made a plastic scale General Custer playset. I can't remember the company. They also had a Knights and Vikings,and a Battle of the Bulge. If you find one maybe some Indians survived.

on ebay search at "1/72 Indians"

current listing


----------



## Reckers

If I recall my history correctly, the General Custer set's General and cavalry should be missing a significant number or arms and legs. And other parts.


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey DizneyGurl,

Had a look through the Walthers catalog. These might fit in nicely with your Western old-town theme:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-571 (Looks PERFECT, with saloon, etc. ... on sale, too!)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-573

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-574

Re: Reck's comment ... nothin' a razor blade and a little custom surgery can't implement!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

That's right! And remember the handprints on the horses' flanks, for the Indian ponies!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> If I recall my history correctly, the General Custer set's General and cavalry should be missing a significant number or arms and legs. And other parts.



They only came in red, I believe.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL*...and they went the same way!


----------



## livinfulltilt

Of course if you get bored you could always throw a random viking in the mix to spice things up a bit...see if anyone notices. Could be like an inside joke...if you put him somewhere obscure, like the front of the saloon. 

Just a random idea


----------



## Reckers

He could be Prince Madoc....not Viking, but close enough! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madoc


----------



## Dizneygurl99

tjcruiser said:


> Hey DizneyGurl,
> 
> Had a look through the Walthers catalog. These might fit in nicely with your Western old-town theme:
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-571 (Looks PERFECT, with saloon, etc. ... on sale, too!)
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-573
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/700-574
> 
> Re: Reck's comment ... nothin' a razor blade and a little custom surgery can't implement!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



wow how did i miss that when i checked...haha...only problem is I'm doing n scale and this seems to be all HO


----------



## Dizneygurl99

You guys are too fun... I may have to become a "Plastic surgeon" at this point...haha Man I wish those walthers buildings were in n scale! They are perfect....i'll have to look up that custer's set and see if i can dig anything out...


I found an old company "rustic rails" that is now called "Musket miniatures" and it SAYS they have cowboys and Indians, but of course no images to see if they are any good (not that it matters that much in n scale) haha

anyone familiar with that brand at all?


----------



## tjcruiser

Dizneygurl99 said:


> wow how did i miss that when i checked...haha...only problem is I'm doing n scale and this seems to be all HO


Dizney,

I'm so sorry! I failed to read that properly in your first post ... my mistake. I was thinking HO via your avatar info. I'll keep my eyes open for any suitable N stuff.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Dizneygurl99

tjcruiser said:


> Dizney,
> 
> I'm so sorry! I failed to read that properly in your first post ... my mistake. I was thinking HO via your avatar info. I'll keep my eyes open for any suitable N stuff.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ



No worries TJ...I'll probably end up doing an HO layout in wild west too and you saved me a lot of research


----------



## N-gauged

I know this is an old thread but I just started my "Old West" n-scale layout and was
wondering how your search for old west items went.

I found these but they are a little high priced.
By the time you make a whole town it could cost quite a bit.

http://www.wildwestmodels.com/Products-N-scale.html​


----------



## dmowery

I model old west in 1800 and DCC th4 littlen 4-4-0 and have found several mfg of old west parts and some neet paper bldgs that could very easy be copied to wood or whatever -yup pard them ol west rascals are a sight hard to come by byt well worth it


----------



## N-gauged

What are these paper buildings you speak of?
Are they downloadable or e-mailable?

I figure I will be scratching some buildings out of styrene and some patterns would be helpful.
​


----------



## dmowery

*Paper bldg*

They are downloadable -you need a real good pair of small sizzers and ome paper glue - they are most farm bldg and such with some have stables and dif scales -I will have to look up the 2 sites I use and the glue need a good printer and index cards size of photo paper so cost is not high -


----------



## Dizneygurl99

N-gauged said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just started my "Old West" n-scale layout and was
> wondering how your search for old west items went.
> 
> I found these but they are a little high priced.
> By the time you make a whole town it could cost quite a bit.
> 
> http://www.wildwestmodels.com/Products-N-scale.html​


hey there, first of all thanks for that link, I did not know about that model site for n scale! 

I'm actually still looking for little things for my old west layout, so far other than the links to the printable building and things on this thread, I've found that "musket miniatures" an old company that i think is out of business now, still has their tiny website where you can order pretty decent wild west people,animals, and props like buffalo and cactus. They have pretty good prices but not a lot of pictures up to see them before you buy. I luckily just had the opportunity to see some of their products up close at a local train show and I liked them a lot! I'll definitely be ordering 

http://www.musketminiatures.com/

as for buildings, your link seems to be the best aside from cheaper random ebay finds. My boyfriend has been scratch building a lot of our store fronts 

please continue to share your finds too if you run across anything good!


----------



## mrmtox

There are a couple of fellows who do very high quality western buildings available through eBay. If you're interested send me a PM and I'll be happy to provide their details. Curiously, with all the varied figures available there simply are not any cowboys out there for purchase. Don't know why??!!


----------



## mrmtox

I forgot to add these pictures to my previous post. As you can see my "wild west" scene is still in progress, but these fellows do highly detailed work!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Mrmtox,

That looks FABULOUS! Packed with detail and fun. I got a chuckle out of the cemetery just steps from the gallows. If you're gonna hang 'em, I guess they're not worth too much extra work to bury 'em, huh?!?

TJ


----------



## mrmtox

TJ - thanks for the compliment. My feeling is "hang 'em high and bury 'em quick - it's hot out here boys and the cold beer is waiting. (Not to mention the gals at the Mustang Ranch"

The western scene is kind of long and narrow, 16" x 36", so it put a severe limit on what I could do. It's also a bit difficult (for me at least) to get a good picture of the entire scene, but attached are two attempts. I think the western scenes are fun because there is so much you can do with them; but I guess it does look a little funny when my high speed European train or my B&O passenger train (they were never west of St. Louis) comes zipping by through the tunnel (AKA scene separator).

Wasn't there a thread recently on "Violating your era"? I not only violate various eras but absolutley destroy any concepts of geography!


----------



## agiantfan

Me Likey!!!!


----------



## N-gauged

Yep, that looks really good mrmtox.
That is the kind of stuff I'm looking for.

I sent you a PM for some more info.
Thanx.
​


----------



## mrmtox

N guaged - I tried responding to your PM but you have a block on receiving PMs. The two guys who built all of my western building, a few of which are custom designs, go by the eBay titles of golf5757tee and oddstuff13. If you can't get to them through eBay let me know and I'll send you their email addresses (with their permission of course). I correspond with both of them regularily. The detail in their structures is exceptional. If you wish additional close ups of any building that I have posted just let me know.


----------



## N-gauged

Thanx for the ebay ID's mrmtox.
I didn't realize that I had my PM's blocked.
They are unblocked now.

I found all of the old west items searching golf5757tee but oddstuff13 came up with 0 results.​


----------



## tom1958

*WILD WEST SCENERY*

CHECK OUT

www.oldwestscenery.com

3D laser printed Buildings & Accessories.

Very detailed and accurate old west building and accessories specifically for n-gauge.

Nothing out there like them that I've come across.

I bought the sheriff's office, hardware store and general store, and they got here in less than 4 days... 

Your not paying for the material, your paying for the design and printing.

They come out with something new almost every week…

Good Luck…


----------



## traction fan

*N scale magazine*



Dizneygurl99 said:


> hey guys....My boyfriend and i are taking a break from our HO project and have decided to start a quick small N scale layout themed in the 1800s old west style....saloon, brothels, blacksmiths, Indians and such..
> 
> ...BUT....
> 
> as I'm seeing, it's nearly impossible to find anything western style in n scale!
> 
> I've searched until I'm blue in the face and i can't even find a decent n scale cowboy!
> 
> help me out wise all knowing train dudes
> 
> *if anyone has anything from that time period that you don't want....I'm willing to buy*


 Diznygurl;

The November/December 2014 issue of N-Scale Magazine featured a beautifully detailed wild west layout on the cover, and multi-page/photo article inside. I don't know if you can get a back copy or re-print; but try [email protected] or www.nscalemagazine.com The publisher's website. www.amazon.com may have one too.

Good Luck;
Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed

They do look nice Tom. :smilie_daumenpos:
Maybe it will help someone else searching for them.

Dizneygurl99 last logged on way back on 12-09-2011.


----------

